# Flashing Green Light



## Loose Cannon (Oct 3, 2002)

Has anyone noticed a small green light that flashes inside their PVR508 when it is recording?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

is it the hard drive light?


----------



## Loose Cannon (Oct 3, 2002)

It seems to flicker, much the way an indicator light on a network card flashes. I don't know what you mean by hard drive light. It definitely has nothing to do with the indicator light on the front of the unit.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I mean like the hard drive light on from of a computer. I didn't think the indicator light on the front of the unit was a hard drive indicator light, I thought that was just a "busy" light (which would include the hard drive). I don't have a 501, but usually in a computer when there is a light flashing its one of two things, hard drive or network card. Since the 501 doesn't have a network card in it I would assume it would be a hard drive indicator light. I'm sure someone else could answer better than I could. :shrug:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, some of hard drives have LED, what blinking when some activity exist from PC or PVR in that case.


----------

